# New kayak



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Picked this up this spring. Jackson Big Rig. It's a battleship but it is a nice fishing platform.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Looks like fun Swampie!!!


----------



## man vs. fish (Sep 6, 2010)

I want one of those hobies with the mirage drive system. Would be a cool harbor trolling setup or even on da bay. Those jacksons are super nice too!


----------



## crittrgittr (Sep 11, 2003)

Nice looking outfit.
I have the "Kilroy" in the same color pattern.
They are quality rigs. You'll like it, I'm sure.
Good Luck with it!


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Congrats on the new rig Swampy! I checked out the specs, in the same class as Pro Anglers. My original thought about PA's, was they would offer the same stability both primary and secondary as a jonboat. I could not have been more wrong about the secondary stability. Those PA's can really handle some snotty conditions.
Good luck with the new boat. Keep an eye on the cold water forum and the orange site. There will be Lake Huron trolling soon, you would be a welcome addition. At least think about Pere Marquette Lake this September, it may be a last hurrah for salmon. We have a great group, it is a good time.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Fisheater, yeah, I'm not sure how this will handle snotty water. It drafts very little and turns rather easily for a boat with that kind of width. It is a tad slower than my Ultimate....which isn't fast of course, but it is roomy and stable. I purchased it for safer use in cold conditions and big water. Self rescue in this will be much easier than in my Ultimate for sure. It won't be the best offshore boat, one will tire quickly racking up the miles trolling but I will give it a go. I would love to join you guys on one of the Huron outings, they look like a lot of fun. I also want to do the fall salmon outing but that is my busiest work month. I hope to make it for one of the days this fall anyway. 

May still sell my Ultimate. The Eddyline Caribbean 14 and the WS Thresher have my interest to replace the Ultimate. They would be used for recreational paddling with my wife and friends (the Big Rig will be a bear for that use!) and I would use it for big lake trolling. The Eddyline is supposed to very fast yet it can handle a good amount of weight.


----------



## Bowhunter2 (Nov 7, 2009)

Congrats on the new rig. You are going to love it. I bought one early last year anc couldn't be happier. I put a bass attack trolling set up on it last fall and although I haven't tried it yet, I think I am going to be real happy.
It is a great rig to fly fish out of as well as cast.
Good luck and enjoy.
Tom


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Yeah, fly fishing is on my list this year to really get into. One of the reasons I wanted a boat easy to stand in. I can stand in my Ultimate, but not very well. I'm top heavy and balanced challenged so that doesn't help! The wife purchased a Jackson SuperFishal SUP that I can't wait to try. If it works for me, that may be my go to fly fishing rig. When she is peddling her Ultimate Propel, I will steal her SUP!


----------

